

How your startup should not respond to negative feedback - pkmehta
http://betabeat.com/2013/05/privco-responds-to-criticisms-of-its-tumblr-report-by-slinging-twitter-insults-at-fred-wilson-everyone-else/

======
ignostic
Wow, those childish ad hominem tweets look really bad coming from a company
account. I know nothing about PrivCo - is this a one-person shop?

~~~
pkmehta
No. According to Glassdoor, it says 16-50 employees -
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PrivCo-
EI_IE659...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PrivCo-
EI_IE659519.11,17.htm)

LinkedIn has them at 50 employees. Safe to say it's definitely not a one man
shop.

------
pkmehta
Inspired by this thread where Fred Wilson called Privco's data garbage, their
response was a bit of a case study in how not to respond to criticism.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5746763>

